# Fcc Complaint



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

About a month ago there was an article about The Thunderbolt breaking the FCC regulations for being on block C. Today I recived a call from Verizon wanting me to call their offices. Just wondering about advice about what to tell them...also if anyone has that old article link can you post it so I can review it. Thanks guys


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

So you made a complaint with the FCC about Verizon? Or is there another reason they are calling you and you want to bring this up in that discussion?


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

They said they want to talk to me about an FCC complaint..so its about the complaint I sent in.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

I sent one in too. LOL. Let me know how that goes.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I'm curious as to why they called me. Also going to ask about people getting new contracts with thunderbolts and being stuck with 2gb data caps.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I think the long and the short is there's cause for concern that their blocking certain apps in the market, like wireless tether, and other restrictions are in violation fo the terms they agreed to when they bid for spectrum.


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

I read this article on XDA a while back, it may be the same one

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/it-is-illegal-for-verizon-to-lock-some-bootloaders/


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ya read around and it looks like other have started getting calls also....and all they are saying is that they'll look into the matter.


----------



## nolmt60243 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had talked to them several weeks ago, and they wanted to tell me that they received the complaint, and they should have a resolution in a few weeks. We will see....


----------

